# Neil lets see some knives



## Chris S. (Jul 28, 2018)

@NeilYeag we have been seeing you for years hording all these beautiful scales, now I demand we must see some finished products!!!! 

I personally would like to see some finished products from some of the scales you have purchased over the years from this site. Couldn't find anything on instagram or your web site. Great seeing some of the amazing scales you have collected, now lets see some of the final results.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2018)

We've seen the shop, we've seen the tools, we ain't seen any knives!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The100road (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## phinds (Jul 29, 2018)

No pictures, it didn't happen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 29, 2018)

Believe he is a curator of a tool museum, a very nice one at that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 30, 2018)

been so freaking embarassed of my pictures I don't want to post them. I bought a new camera about 4 months ago an then I had crappy pictures from an expensive camera. So I bought a light box and some real lights. Some practice and now I am happy with the results. I have been busy with making 5 knives for a guy going on a fishing expedition with his buddies and he will give these as gifts. But I don't want to post the pics till he has the knives in his possesion. I told him I want to surprise him. Schedule to ship these on the 20th of August. Once he has them in his hands I will hopefully post some nice professional pics. After that I have an entire drawer full of blanks that are heat treated and ready to work on. But I also want to get back to some woodwork as well.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 30, 2018)

Chris S. said:


> Believe he is a curator of a tool museum, a very nice one at that.



Yep, believe me I have a huge amount of stuff that my kids will put out at a tag sale for like 50 cents a piece after I die.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 30, 2018)

NeilYeag said:


> been so freaking embarassed of my pictures I don't want to post them. I bought a new camera about 4 months ago an then I had crappy pictures from an expensive camera. So I bought a light box and some real lights. Some practice and now I am happy with the results. I have been busy with making 5 knives for a guy going on a fishing expedition with his buddies and he will give these as gifts. But I don't want to post the pics till he has the knives in his possesion. I told him I want to surprise him. Schedule to ship these on the 20th of August. Once he has them in his hands I will hopefully post some nice professional pics. After that I have an entire drawer full of blanks that are heat treated and ready to work on. But I also want to get back to some woodwork as well.....



We all are eager to see them. I figured razz you a little for fun. Was looking at your site and saw all those wonderful scales thinking be great to see what you have made. Glad to hear you getting some work done and getting some paying jobs. Good luck with finishing the projects. We will patiently wait for photos, professional or not.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 1, 2018)

My problem is that I am a perfectionist to a fault (got that trait from my father). So I always push the work to a level that is probably not needed and certainly not cost/time justified. OH well.


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 27, 2018)

OK, dudes, as promised. My customer received these this morning. I think the pictures are acceptable, but I want to play around with lighting some more. One group pic and a couple of detail with the sheaths.

Group bottom to top:
Zebra wood with black pins and liner, brass (wood from greenmntguy)
Bolivian Rosewood with red pins and liner, brass (wood from Larry Franklin workshops)
Desert Iron Wood with blue pins and liner, brass (wood from az turn)
Cocobolo with green pins and liner, brass (wood from kiebert)
Marble wood and Brown Ebony Composite, with green pins and liner, copper (wood from eric florip)

Neil

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2018)

Man, @NeilYeag , those are awesome! I think this is the first time I've seen pics of any of your knives. Fantastic work. I especially like that center one. Going to have to add your name to the list of knife makers I'd like to get a knife from someday...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 27, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Man, @NeilYeag , those are awesome! I think this is the first time I've seen pics of any of your knives. Fantastic work. I especially like that center one. Going to have to add your name to the list of knife makers I'd like to get a knife from someday...



Ha, thank you Matt. I have quite a few hunks of wood from you that are also in the queue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 27, 2018)

Those are sweet! Did you also make the sheaths? I like the leather used and nice touch with all the color coordination touches.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 28, 2018)

jasonb said:


> Those are sweet! Did you also make the sheaths? I like the leather used and nice touch with all the color coordination touches.




Yep everything with my grimy little hands!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 28, 2018)

How big are these Neil?


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 28, 2018)

You surely did not disappoint! Those knives are 1st caliber! Amazing wood variety, all expertly finished. Just "Wow." Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 28, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> How big are these Neil?



These are fairly small. Overall length is about 185cm. (7 1/4", blade width 1 3/8"), 5/32" O1 steel. Heat treat to Rockwell 59. Weight of each around 245 grams. 8 5/8 oz. 26 degree Scandi grind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 29, 2018)

Soooo.... is anyone else gonna PM Neil for a trade? 

Very nice work!! Ya ever need some more wood I'm game...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 29, 2018)

What you gonna trade him fer wood that he doesn't already have 12 flat rate boxes of? He's been collecting wood non-stop for nearly 3 years, just started building knives last week. Has a full time rickshaw and runner, hauling all the boxes to barn for storage. Has one of them rice paper shacks, the size of a super Walmart full of little bitty knife scales.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 2, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> What you gonna trade him fer wood that he doesn't already have 12 flat rate boxes of? He's been collecting wood non-stop for nearly 3 years, just started building knives last week. Has a full time rickshaw and runner, hauling all the boxes to barn for storage. Has one of them rice paper shacks, the size of a super Walmart full of little bitty knife scales.



@rocky1 Has got my number for sure!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 6, 2018)

Great looking knives, Neil! Also totally dig the variety of different wood for the handles!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice work Neal. Your grinds are all identical, plunge lines identical - that ain’t easy to do! Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2018)

Beautiful work on those knives, Neil!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 7, 2018)

Those are great looking knives. Your work looks flawless. If some day i can make knife half as nice I will be happy. Thanks for sharing. Be exciting to see more as they come out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

